# John Deere 5055E, 5065E, 5075E



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Why are we seeing so many of these models for sell?


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

For brand new units; price, marketing and future service costs are my guess. Our local JD dealer (AgPro) is pushing them as hard as they'll go. Every weekend warrior and gentleman farmer around here is hauling a 5055E behind their 1/2 ton truck. Understand that a lot of these buyers aren't going to change the oil, battery, hydraulic fluid, etc so it's a gold mine for the parts and service department in the future. Not to mention the matching JD hat and shirt you have to wear when operating it. I'm friends with several of the guys at AgPro and they can't keep them on the lot. I haven't seen many pre-owned of these for sale around here.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I see a lot of them for sale on Marketplace. I was just wondering what is wrong with them. I hear they are underpowered.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> I see a lot of them for sale on Marketplace. I was just wondering what is wrong with them. I hear they are underpowered.


I hear they are underpowered and under weight.


----------



## Macndee (Jun 7, 2019)

My 5075e is a touch over 10k lbs. and is adequately powered for my small hay operation.
I think you see so many for sale is because there’s tons of them out there.
a new cab model is tough to find on the lot.
mine took 3 months to deliver. 
very happy with it so far (50ish hours)
Cheers,,Mac


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Have a 5055D that we use to rake hay have 600 hours with no problems they are cheap stripped down tractors, depends what expectations you have.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

A lot of them are used on lease by maintenance crews mowing right of ways.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I looked at one yesterday while having the break-in oil changed in my 835M Gator. The 5055 E is a nice looking machine. You would definitely want to hang 300-400 pounds of weights off the front. I am sure the trans is primitive but for puttering around with a rotary cutter, rake, or square baler they would be fine. The front axle on the 2wd was surprisingly beefy. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

broadriverhay said:


> I see a lot of them for sale on Marketplace. I was just wondering what is wrong with them. I hear they are underpowered.


My neighbor got a 5075E this summer and he hasn't complained of a lack of power, he did have an issue with the 3PT being assembled wrong and he couldn't figure it out, took the tech to fix it (missing part). I will say it looks like a toy next to my M4, much smaller/narrower tires on a similar wheelbase. His gearing seems better than mine though because he can seemingly run circles around me picking rounds out of the fields and moving them to the stacks but he's also got about 30 years more than I do on tractors so maybe he's cheating.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a 2014 5055d, bought it new and knock on wood - it has been a great tractor, over 900 hrs baling squares, cutting with sickle, haybine and even my Krone mower conditioner on light second cut. I have tedded and raked hay and use it to spray herbicides and spread fertilizer. You do need front weights. My brother bought a 2015 5045E with a front end loader. Aside from some dealer prep issues, it has been on a bush hog cutting heavy autumn olives on the farm pastures most all of it's life. It has a computer of some sort and regen. It has been a very good and reliable tractor.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

VA Haymaker said:


> I have a 2014 5055d, bought it new and knock on wood - it has been a great tractor, over 900 hrs baling squares, cutting with sickle, haybine and even my Krone mower conditioner on light second cut. I have tedded and raked hay and use it to spray herbicides and spread fertilizer. You do need front weights. My brother bought a 2015 5045E with a front end loader. Aside from some dealer prep issues, it has been on a bush hog cutting heavy autumn olives on the farm pastures most all of it's life. It has a computer of some sort and regen. It has been a very good and reliable tractor.


Bill, I don’t know about the 5 series Ds but the 2011 6100D I had was a stout no frills machine. I would still have it if the had offered the partial powershift in it. They do now but in 2011 only the 9 spd which was fine for tillage but really blew air for cutting and baling. No electronics, no smart stuff, lever for pto, my kind of tractor.

I tested several Es for a client recommendation for purchase in the 60hp range and was not impressed.


----------

